# Free Whelper?



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I always wondered what was meant by "free whelper". I have seen this term used often but never really knew what it meant. I know whelping is when a mommy dog gives birth but what would the free mean? I can't figure out by guessing so I thought I'd ask. I just saw it again recently describing Leila's mother. What is a free whelper?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

A free whelper means they have always given birth naturally and never needeed a cessarian.  It's good to get a breeding girl from a freewhelping line but it's never a guarantee, a chi that has never needed one may need one, and one that has had one before may give birth naturally the next time. It's a good place to start though if someone is looking for a breeding female.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Free whelper means she had her pups without a c~section


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks guys! I would have never been able to figure that one out haha


----------

